# How to move a snail egg clutch? Will this idea work?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok so I want the eggs to hatch FASTER (im so impatient  and I was gunna put it outside, whre its (usually) warmer. The temp fluxuates alot, but... yeah how should I go aout doing all of this?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Pogthefish said:


> Ok so I want the eggs to hatch FASTER (im so impatient  and I was gunna put it outside, whre its (usually) warmer. The temp fluxuates alot, but... yeah how should I go aout doing all of this?


 you probably shouldn't, you might damage the eggs.....


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

OK so by chance, I had one fall off (ok so it was super loose and I took it off becaus eit was starting to slip) could I move THAT outside, and how could I keep it humid? would the temperature fluxuations damage it?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm not sure, it depends on what conditions it was in before


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

You could try and keep it humid out side and see if it works, if it does you could do it with the other ones, but I wouldn't recommend doing it with all of them at once(cause if it doesn't work you'd lose them all....)


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

You could keep it humid by having it in hot water(if water was what it was in before)and putting something over it so that the air wouldn't get out, or if it was out of water you could put it in a small jar and put a wet paper towel in the jar and something to keep the air from escaping


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok, how should I keep it humid? lol I think ill just leave it in the tank and put it in some tupperware with a sponge and float it in the tank under the lid


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Pogthefish said:


> Ok, how should I keep it humid? lol I think ill just leave it in the tank and put it in some tupperware with a sponge and float it in the tank under the lid


 that would probably work


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Pogthefish said:


> Ok, how should I keep it humid? lol I think ill just leave it in the tank and put it in some tupperware with a sponge and float it in the tank under the lid





lillyandquigly said:


> You could keep it humid by having it in hot water(if water was what it was in before)and putting something over it so that the air wouldn't get out, or if it was out of water you could put it in a small jar and put a wet paper towel in the jar and something to keep the air from escaping


 and this is how you would keep it humid^


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

ok! thanks  I actually set it up next to a humidifier


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

ok, good luck! Let me know how it works out!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

k I will! but it iwll be few weeks


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

ok


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

wait a day or two, or three then just gently tug. IT will just sorta pop off. You'll loose a few of course, but just give it a couple days to "set". I've done it twice.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

yeah, I got another one.. it is on the sponge as well because it was being splashed by the filter too much


----------

